# New Humidor up and running



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Found an excellent deal on CI a few weeks ago via a magazine add. Humidor + 10 premium cigars for $29.99. I decided to take a chance as the 10 sticks were easily double the value of the offer.

I was pleasantly surprised when the package arrived last week. The box is solid and heavy with a good seal. The Hygrometer is metal not the typical plasitic you usually find and really works. Salt tested and it is right on.

Thanks to the excellent advice here I was patient and waited the full three days to charge it and put the sticks in Friday. Reading is a perfect 70%. I opted not to use the cheap foam humidifier and put a jar of xikar 70% beads in the corner. Should keep my personal stock safe while I am deployed. It is nice enough I will probably take it home with me.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice Aaron!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have the same Humidor. Quite heavy for its size but does keep a steady 65%. The supplied Hygrometer in mine must have been for looks, it stays at 70% no matter what. I put a digital inside. You got a great deal. To bad it will be to small in short order!


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> To bad it will be to small in short order!


This is just an extra for while I am deployed. I have a 200 count at home and have a 400 count footlocker on the way. 

As for the hygrometer I had my doubts, but it worked fine during the salt test and moved quite a bit while charging getting up to 80% I used my digital while charging and they were both in sync.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

What sticks did you get with it fella?


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Booyaa said:


> What sticks did you get with it fella?


From the web site:

Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler

Introductory offer for new customers!

If you like handmade cigars, you're gonna love Cigars International! To prove it, I've compiled a sampler with 10 of the finest cigars in the world plus a FREE glasstop humidor for one super-low introductory price: instead of the normal retail of $134.99, my offer to you is just $29.99!* I'm betting once you receive these outstanding cigars, together with our full 92-page cigar catalog, you'll become a lifetime customer. Now that's an offer you can't refuse!

Sampler includes 1 each of:
- Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5x49)
- Hoyo Excalibur Epicure (5.2x50)
- La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 (5.5x54)
- Macanudo Hyde Park (5.5x49)
- Partagas Padre (6x50)
- Punch Pita (6.1x50)
- Cu-Avana Intenso Gordo (4.5x54)
- LHC Osc. Fuerte Robusto (5.5x54)
- Cuba Libre Magnum (5.5x55) 
- La Estrella Cub. 'R' (5x50)
-Whitetail Glasstop Humidor (50 Capacity)


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thats a good buy


----------



## Johnnyeh (Jan 23, 2012)

afilter said:


> This is just an extra for while I am deployed. I have a 200 count at home and have a 400 count footlocker on the way.
> 
> As for the hygrometer I had my doubts, but it worked fine during the salt test and moved quite a bit while charging getting up to 80% I used my digital while charging and they were both in sync.


I ordered a Bally 2 and a 5 cigar sampler from CI. The hydrometer is awful, so I have a digital in the humidor. 
On the hydrometer you have, does it say who it was made by?


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Johnnyeh said:


> I ordered a Bally 2 and a 5 cigar sampler from CI. The hydrometer is awful, so I have a digital in the humidor.
> On the hydrometer you have, does it say who it was made by?


Unfortunately no name....it is metal construction which suprised me as most cheapies are plastic.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine was metal, too. Guess it is the luck of the draw that mine was frozen at 70%. No matter, still a bargain with those cigars.

Return home safe and thanks for your service!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats on the new purchase and thanks for your service brother! I bought one of those too and it is a nice looking box. After calibration the supplied hydrometer in mine works perfectly but the seal on mine is not worth a shit. I did find a way of taking care of that problem though...


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice!

I do have a Medici 400 ct on the way as well which will replace my 200 ct at home eventually. The wineador will definatley be on the wish list for the mancave at some point.


----------



## Johnnyeh (Jan 23, 2012)

Johnpaul said:


> Congrats on the new purchase and thanks for your service brother! I bought one of those too and it is a nice looking box. After calibration the supplied hydrometer in mine works perfectly but the seal on mine is not worth a shit. I did find a way of taking care of that problem though...


Johnpaul,
May I ask, how much did that unit cost you?


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice buy brother.


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

I have that same humi and love it. Punt that analog hygro though, I found mine stayed on 70 regardless of what the actual RH was.. good digital hygro is a must there.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Johnnyeh said:


> Johnpaul,
> May I ask, how much did that unit cost you?


I bought it broken off of craigslist and fixed it for under $60 total. If your interested in more information about it you can see it here... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/296667-12-vinotemp-4.html#post3366783


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

I know this thread is old, but I just received this package...and after proper seasoning...this humidor is really nice...Its holding consistent RH...and the cigars are pretty sweet although I'm waiting to smoke them...I want them to sit in the humidor for a while first...Excellent purchase and couldn't be happier...Now i've got the itch to fill it up!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

afilter said:


> Found an excellent deal on CI a few weeks ago via a magazine add. Humidor + 10 premium cigars for $29.99. I decided to take a chance as the 10 sticks were easily double the value of the offer.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised when the package arrived last week. The box is solid and heavy with a good seal. The Hygrometer is metal not the typical plasitic you usually find and really works. Salt tested and it is right on.
> 
> ...


 Nice. My wife won this one for me, at c.i. at a contest they were having a few years ago. You had to post a photo, on why you needed a humidor. 
I believe its called the white tail model. It performs great. And it has one of the first analog guages I ever had that works. It is slow to react, so take that in mind. Its always two degrees over my caliber 4.

Enjoyr


----------

